# 1964 GTO Hood



## sim (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello,

i am restoring a 1964 gto with parts from a 64 le mans. 
the hood from the le mans doesnt have the non functional scoops. 
i was wondering if it is possible to converse the le mans hood to a gto hood. as far i know the only differences are the hood scoops and the front emblem.

Maybe could someone post measurements where the scoops are located? And some pictures of the scoops? That would be nice 

I am from austria (europe), so it is no option looking for a real gto hood $$



thanks
simon


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

It's going to take a good metal man (some of you Euros call em "tin bashers") to make it look right. The chrome decor parts are not just installed in a hood, they're raised up and taper back quite a way down toward the windscreen. Hoods have a lot of surface tension and sometimes once "released" they have a hard time coming back. I can't help with dimensions, mine's a 65. It can be done, just throwing out some precautions/thoughts.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Front emblem is the same , 65 GTO hood is the only that does not use a emblem . Fiberglass repo. is available . Original GTO 64 hood if you could find one $2000.00 & up .


----------



## sim (Sep 28, 2013)

i know, $2000 for a poor gto hood plus minimum ~1000$ shipping to europe is way to much 

thats why i am looking for the dimensions of the scoops. there are some good "tin bashers" in austria that i could ask doing the conversion but i need the dimensions. 

thanks
simon


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is a fiberglass version available on Ebay, if that is an option for you.....

1964 64 GTO Twin Scoop Fiberglass Hood New | eBay

Or just put a big supercharger on your engine and run no hood......:thumbsup:


----------



## sim (Sep 28, 2013)

haha, i like the idea with the supercharger! 

fiberglass is the last option, i would like to use a steel hood. 

no one driving a 64 gto and can get dimensions of the scoops?


----------



## sim (Sep 28, 2013)

hey,

today I have found a good metal man and welder who would try to fabricate the hood scoops. 
I haven't seen a 1964 Pontiac GTO in real life here in Austria so I am unable to take measurements by myself or take some detail pictures of the scoops. 

*It would be a huge help if anyone who got access to a 1964 GTO could send me some detail photos or could take measurements of the scoop!*

Email: [email protected]

thanks
simon


----------



## nonposter (Nov 1, 2014)

sim,

I took some pictures of the scoops on my 64 and emailed you the link. Let me know if you need any additional ones.

- nonposter


----------



## sim (Sep 28, 2013)

thank you so much!
this is a huge help! will check with my metalman if I need anything else!

Thanks
simon


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Good Luck with this. I have seen the 65 scoop welded into the 64 Lemans hood also. It looked good. Allot of bent 65 to 67 hoods at there to pull a good scoop out of.


----------



## Douglas Christenson (Jun 26, 2017)

I can send you a used pair of hood scoops that can be used for a model for $50.00 plus ups charges. then I can send you pictures of my hood and the dimensions from the side and back of the hood to where the scoops should go. [email protected] aol.com


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I stumbled across this the other day and thought "FINALLY" a reproduction!

Liberty Auto Restorations is proud to announce the arrival of the 1964 GTO Reproduction hood, same gauge metal as original, fit is great, no rust to deal with, comes e coated, also we have the new reproduction scoops quality same as the hood no disappointments. Joseph 480-249-36 eight nine


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

I would wait a minute on this. There are a couple of guys on FB who are about to try them to see about fit and finish. If/when I hear I'll forward their findings.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

they fit, & they fit very well! 

Easily the best fitting reproduction hood ever offered for a Pontiac GTO.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Awesome news!


----------

